# Locating a wall from attic



## penn10 (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought a HDTV antenna and plan to install it in the attic. I'd like my TV in the family room to hook up to it. My problem is when I am in the attic (it's a fairly big and open attic), I am not able to find exactly where the family room wall is. My goal is to find the wall, drill a whole from the top plate and drop the wire down to reach the bottom of the wall, where I would install an outlet.

Just exactly how I locate a wall from attic? Any trick/tips?

Thanks!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Walls go to the bottom of the rafters, so you could get a general idea, move the insulattion around and find the top plate.
If the A/C vents from the ceiling, you could measure from them to the wall and those you can find in the attic.

A metal coat hanger pushed through the ceiling can be easy to find, if it is long enough, and the hole can be filled with spackle afterward.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

jbfan said:


> A metal coat hanger pushed through the ceiling can be easy to find, if it is long enough, and the hole can be filled with spackle afterward.


Tooth paste works good to for filling small holes such as the one left by a coat hanger.

Mark


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

from the living room up on a ladder punch a rod up thru the ceiling above where you want the connection and new box to be behind the TV.or probe from the room behind the living room wall..either punch up will give you your drill down opening to drop the cable between studs.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Keep in mind, depending on how far you are from the stations that you plan on picking up, the antenna you choose, can make a difference.

http://antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

You can also look for other wires going down the wall for existing receptacles, switches, CATV and such. Use these as a reference. Drill down through the top plate. Tie a small washer on a string. Tie the string to the cable and drop it down the wall. Use the hole for the old work box (or what ever you use) to grab the string and pull it out of the wall. INstall box and plate. Good to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Or they can use the existing coax from catv if it is up there. Some installers have a tendency of placing the coax block up in attics. The one thing that irks me, is when people want to place their networking gear up in attic. Right now, it is 93 up in mine. I have seen it get as hot as 131, when we had the heat wave.


----------

